# You just might be a volly EMT if...



## NJEMT1 (Jul 19, 2007)

....you have more lights in your car (or in my case truck) than are on some ambulances...


Lets hear some more....


----------



## Jon (Jul 19, 2007)

You can tell what squad is being dispatched by the pager tones before the dispatch (+1 if it is for a company other than your own).


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jul 19, 2007)

You prefer to respond in your personal rig because it is better equipped than the department's vehicles.


----------



## firecoins (Jul 19, 2007)

you respond to calls in jeans and a t-shirt from an EMS picnick.


----------



## rgnoon (Jul 19, 2007)

Ok Jon, you got me with the pager tones....I'm not proud of it, but its true. :-D


----------



## Jon (Jul 20, 2007)

You think an old fire hydrant is a "pretty" lawn ornament.


----------



## MMiz (Jul 20, 2007)

Jon said:


> You can tell what squad is being dispatched by the pager tones before the dispatch (+1 if it is for a company other than your own).


Okay, is this true for anyone?  Because that's just damn impressive.


----------



## rgnoon (Jul 20, 2007)

MMiz said:


> Okay, is this true for anyone?  Because that's just damn impressive.



Definitely True. Our tones are easy, and most of the others close by in our mutual aid group are easily recognizable. Its sad...I know.


----------



## firecoins (Jul 20, 2007)

its true but not impressive. everyone here can do it with some accuracy.


----------



## MMiz (Jul 20, 2007)

I thought the whole idea of tones was so that you'd only hear your own tones.  Is there a way to listen to other tones?


----------



## firecoins (Jul 20, 2007)

MMiz said:


> I thought the whole idea of tones was so that you'd only hear your own tones.  Is there a way to listen to other tones?



here there is.  everyone's tones are played on live radio. It only alerts you because your pager or radio will beep on your designated tones. This way when you put your radio/pager on "closed" than you can only hear when you get toned out.  Oh well. Didn't mean to divert this thread.


----------



## rgnoon (Jul 20, 2007)

Definitely not impressive, by any means. Sad really, that valuable gray matter is being occupied by such useless information. Its worse than being able to answer potpourri for 2000 on jeopardy. firecoins is right, most of us here know many of them to some degree, FD too.


----------



## firecoins (Jul 20, 2007)

you must be a vollie EMT 

- if your whole wardrobe consists of ems t-shirts and EMT pants with OSHA approved boots.  

- if everytime you hear a siren you drop what your doing to find out whats up.

- if you plan your vacation on an EMS expo

- if you spend more time at your station house than home and work combined.

- if you always have a pair of latex gloves in your pocket


----------



## BossyCow (Jul 20, 2007)

firecoins said:


> you must be a vollie EMT
> 
> 
> - if you always have a pair of latex gloves in your pocket





Nope.. nitrile!


----------



## firecoins (Jul 20, 2007)

BossyCow said:


> Nope.. nitrile!



If your worried about a latex allergy, you might be a vollie EMT.

If you have a corporate account with GALLS instead of a personal account, you might be a vollie EMT.

If you would rather work 60 hours a week for free instead of $10/hr for a transport service, you might be a vollie EMT.


----------



## Anomalous (Jul 20, 2007)

MMiz said:


> Okay, is this true for anyone?  Because that's just damn impressive.



When your 3 year old starts putting her coat on for the trip to the neighbors before the tone finishes... you just might be a vollie...

(She's 18 now and goes out to scrap the ice off the windshield instead.)


----------



## MedikErik (Jul 21, 2007)

When on the phone you tell your friends you're "en-route", if you have call waiting and you get a beep you tell the person you're currently talking to to "stand by", if you change your mind on something you tell them to "disregard", when you call your friend to tell her you're outside her house you text them "on scene". "yes" and "no" dont exist; it's either "affirmative" or "negative". 

Yes, that's how I talk now... and yes I get made fun of (and they wonder why I only like hanging out with public safety). I once got through half a conversation with 10 codes and me and one other person were the only ppl who had any idea what was going on lol.


----------



## Tincanfireman (Jul 21, 2007)

MedikErik said:


> Yes, that's how I talk now...


 
It's not too late, you can still get help...


----------



## emt9577 (Jul 21, 2007)

Im had. Ive got the more lights in the vehicle, and can tell most of the pager tones. I work in just a company t-shirt most of the time, and am willing to work 60 or more hours a week at a 50 hour salary.  But then again, I work as a paid EMT, Volly EMT/FF, and set-up radio systems for our company.


----------



## Jon (Jul 22, 2007)

More ways to tell if you are a vollie EMT:

-Using 10-codes in regular face-to-face conversation.

-Getting a remote car starter so you car gets 60 seconds to warm up before you slam it into gear and drive like a bat out of h*ll to get to the squad

-You look at your wardrobe and reaize that most of your pants are blue uniform trousers

-You have to make an effort to find non-squad casual wear when you are going for a "night on the town" with your family.

-You think a "night on the town" consists of you and your partner driving through the central buisness district all night, Trolling for Trauma.


----------



## EMTmetzger (Aug 21, 2007)

you might be an EMT if you know your own c-collar size (personaly im a regular)


----------



## hitechredneckemt (Aug 23, 2007)

I know all the departments in my area tones. I do have alot of lights on my truck. But i do still wear plain clothes.


----------



## adcantu (Aug 23, 2007)

Im not a volly, but the wardobe is pretty funny for me. I have about 4 tshirts that are non work shirts. I have 7 work tshirts, one for each day of the week. Then I have a button up shirt for church and 2 golf shirts.


----------



## BossyCow (Aug 23, 2007)

EMTmetzger said:


> you might be an EMT if you know your own c-collar size (personaly im a regular)



Here I thought everyone was a no-neck!


----------



## Jon (Aug 26, 2007)

you have a seperate pile of EMS t-shirts, and Non-EMS t-shirts.

And at least some of the Non-EMS shirts were earned by working EMS standbys.


----------



## Hedar (Aug 26, 2007)

More ways to tell if you are a vollie EMT:

- Visiting a toy store you cannot withstand the temptation to buy that models of ambulance

- End your vacations a week before because they ask you if you can make an urgent transport of reanimation

- There are more suspended things to your belt that in the whole sanitary cell

- When on road with friends and relatives and feeling far the noise of the siren from you, surprise the presents guessing brand, model and department

- When after having collided with an armored vehicle of the army with the ambulance, after having made the photos with the soldiers, you spend the evening to caress the ambulance asking "sorry"


----------



## Canoeman (Aug 28, 2007)

You have more :censored::censored::censored::censored: on your belt that Inspector Gadget!


----------



## nirvanakat (Aug 29, 2007)

When you hear an siern you wish you were the one on call.


----------



## PArescueEMT (Aug 30, 2007)

*Hi I'm Zak, and I'm a volunteer EMT*



Jon said:


> You can tell what squad is being dispatched by the pager tones before the dispatch (+1 if it is for a company other than your own).



i can identify my whole county... i know it's sad
collar size = regular
Lights = Full lightbar on a compact car, and a dual dash strobe
Belt = Nylon duty belt with more pouches and holders on it than there is space for, usually have pagers on epaulettes (sp?)
shirts = before the fire, i usually only wore my EMS related shirts only
Calls = squad has 306 for the year, i've been on 120 of them (as of last month)


----------



## blondie (Aug 31, 2007)

You choose your bras at Victorias Secret according to how comfortable they are to sleep in or put on as quickly as possible.


----------



## MedikErik (Aug 31, 2007)

Most two tone systems have each station or unit assigned its own set of tones so only that station gets _alerted_ when a call goes out. However, the tones in most systems are heard by everyone over the central dispatch system; it just so happens that only the intended recipient(s) have the bells/klaxon/lights/etc. go off when their set of tones go off. 

If your station has "silent watch" on all the time, that might be why you only ever hear "your" tones.


----------



## june (Sep 9, 2007)

I like it,The wardobe is pretty funny for me. 
:unsure:


----------



## traumajunkie769 (Sep 9, 2007)

Let's see.....know the tones for our squad...and the other six in the county. 

POV s better equipped than volly squad.

More lights than the squad.

Better electronics than the squad.

Sad, but true.


----------



## Wyvernjack (Oct 10, 2007)

Ok, I'm guilty of all of the above...:blush:


----------



## paramediclori (Dec 6, 2007)

blondie said:


> You choose your bras at Victorias Secret according to how comfortable they are to sleep in or put on as quickly as possible.



Amen to tha Blondie!!


When your riding with friends in a vehicle, at every inersection you state, "CLEAR RIGHT!"h34r:


----------



## eggshen (Dec 11, 2007)

EMT belt buckle. Clincher.

Egg


----------



## oldschoolmedic (Dec 12, 2007)

The light bar on your Ford Ranger is so big, your pickup truck has been mistaken for a Cesna.

You have a personal sales associate at Gall's.

Whelen engineers call you when they have problems.

You don't have a condom in your wallet, but you do have gloves and a microshield.


----------



## wolfwyndd (Dec 13, 2007)

Jon said:


> You think an old fire hydrant is a "pretty" lawn ornament.


One of my fellow firefighters is guilty of this.  He just recently put an old fire hydrant in his little garden right in front of his house.


----------



## wolfwyndd (Dec 13, 2007)

MMiz said:


> Okay, is this true for anyone?  Because that's just damn impressive.


Yes, I can tell MOST of the tones in the county by the first tone drop.  Not all, but most.


----------



## wolfwyndd (Dec 13, 2007)

blondie said:


> You choose your bras at Victorias Secret according to how comfortable they are to sleep in or put on as quickly as possible.


I could help you with that.  My full time job is at Victoria's Secret Catalogue.  

Actually, no, I couldn't help you with that.  I do desktop support, not sales.  Just thought it was funny.


----------



## firetender (Dec 13, 2007)

you come across a cardiac arrest at the same time as a paramedic, the medic says "Mug him!" and not knowing where those protective shields are, you do it.


----------



## emtwacker710 (Jan 29, 2008)

you guys got me :blush: I am a vollie EMT...according to your standards....but proud!


----------



## NJN (Jan 29, 2008)

I'm guilty of the one about hearing sirens. I will say who is responding and if its from our service i know which rig. Also when i'm with one of my non ES buddies in town and they hear a siren they point at me and ask "That you?"


----------



## wlamoreemtb (Jan 29, 2008)

your cellphone ringtone is also your pager tone


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 29, 2008)

You might be a volly if:

You think a little blue light means anything (physics might disagree with ya)

You fight against increasing the class time for EMT-Bs because, damn it, you just don't have the "time." (yet you have time to put lights in your car)

You have a Star of Life tatoo that's visable.

You don't get paid at the end of the week (or every 2 weeks).

You complain that you shouldn't be held to the same standards as everyone else because you don't get paid. 

You think that everyone who calls for higher standards are just jackasses trying to do away with the vollies because EMS is more about an ego stroke than patient care. 

Did I miss anything?


----------



## sucked-in (Jan 30, 2008)

You know you're a volunteer if...
When you ask the member of the opposite sex if he/she has "protection," you both know you are talking about gloves, but laugh and have a comment involving sexual inuendos anyway.


----------



## emtwacker710 (Feb 12, 2008)

When your riding with friends in a vehicle said:


> haha, yea thats me, ive gotten into a habit of doing it because I usually like to be the passenger and play with the sirens...if im up everyone is up!


----------



## Topher38 (Feb 15, 2008)

If you cover your car in bumper stickers such as, 

"I save lives. What do you do?"


----------



## emtwacker710 (Feb 15, 2008)

Topher38 said:


> If you cover your car in bumper stickers such as,
> 
> "I save lives. What do you do?"



i wanted to get that one too, they have the ones with the maltese cross and one with the star of life...im such a wacker


----------



## EMT815 (Feb 16, 2008)

You see your buddy from the squad the day after they are on duty and the first thing you say is "get any good calls yesterday?"


----------



## NRNCEMT (Feb 16, 2008)

JPINFV said:


> You might be a volly if:
> 
> You have a Star of Life tatoo that's visable.



I have been found............guilty.


----------



## certguy (Feb 16, 2008)

You may be a REDNECK vollie if ;

Your tacle box doubles as a trauma box .

 You use your buddy's fishin' pole as a splint cause he's been catchin' more than you . 

You defibulate with jumper cables . 

Who needs a siren ? stick your head out the window and howl . 

Who needs a backboard ? use a door . 

Who needs a ambulance ?  Throw em in the back of the chevy . 

Who needs a splint ? ain't nobody else got a cool lookin ' arm like that ! 

You save your buddy a few bucks and stitch up that lac with 6lb test . 

You use lures instead of staples to close wounds . 

You irrigate with Budwieser . 

Your pt. and partner deeply regret those 6 burritos you had a couple hours ago .


----------



## NRNCEMT (Feb 16, 2008)

certguy said:


> You may be a REDNECK vollie if ;
> 
> Your tacle box doubles as a trauma box .



Almost all the squads around here use tackle boxes for the drug box.


----------



## Topher38 (Feb 16, 2008)

If you spend more time watching TV at the fire department than you do at your own house.


----------



## NJN (Feb 16, 2008)

Topher38 said:


> If you spend more time watching TV at the fire department than you do at your own house.


Hey, theres nothing wrong with that. Especially if you don't have cable or sat. hookup at your house and the station has premium cable with the allowance of a few on demand movies a shift. And if the sofa in front of the TV at the station is more comfortable than your own bed.

Also about the tackle box comment. I was in our O2 room and i saw what we used to use for carrying the portables and jump kit. It was this big orange box that looked like it came out of the bait shop next town over.


----------



## certguy (Feb 16, 2008)

NRNCEMT said:


> Almost all the squads around here use tackle boxes for the drug box.




WITH FISHIN' TACKLE STILL IN IT ???????

Here's some more ; 

Your stringer doubles as an IV holder . 

Your idea of online cotrol is catchin' a big one . 

Your blue light came from K - Mart .


----------



## NRNCEMT (Feb 16, 2008)

certguy said:


> WITH FISHIN' TACKLE STILL IN IT ???????



:lol: No, they take everything out and use it that way, they make GREAT drug boxes.  What do other areas use for their drugs?


----------



## certguy (Feb 17, 2008)

I remember those old 747 trauma boxes . Before our FD got thier over the side pack on my first over the side I had to take that thing down with me . I had it perched on a rock , just after I got some supplies out , I heard a noise and looked back just in time to see my box go bye - bye down the canyon , showering supplies as it went . It was night time and I seem to remember inventing some never before heard cuss words . OOPS !


Yes , we also used them on our CCT rigs , minus the fishin' tackle .


----------



## BossyCow (Feb 17, 2008)

I can still vividly recall the pain of those big plastic boxes slamming into the side of my knee while walking up to or back from the pt's house. Damn they were heavy!

We use soft sided kits now for everything.


----------



## certguy (Feb 17, 2008)

Been there , done that too Bossy Cow . Got a big old bruise from the box catching the steps while I was hustling into a house on a not breathing call . 



There must not be any Jeff Foxworthy fans out there . I guess the redneck vollie jokes didn't go over well . SORRY .


----------



## NRNCEMT (Feb 18, 2008)

certguy said:


> Been there , done that too Bossy Cow . Got a big old bruise from the box catching the steps while I was hustling into a house on a not breathing call .
> 
> 
> 
> There must not be any Jeff Foxworthy fans out there . I guess the redneck vollie jokes didn't go over well . SORRY .



I thought they were funny, I see redneck fire chasers ALL the time around here.


----------



## EMTBandit (Feb 19, 2008)

When you go to a new car dealer and bring your blue light along just to make sure it fits right on the dash.


----------



## emtwacker710 (Feb 23, 2008)

Found these on a webiste I like to visit sometimes...put the whole thing in "_" so no one can complain.
"You own at least three pens with the names of prescription medications on them 
You think pizza, cookies, and coke make a balanced meal
You can only tell time with a 24-hour clock
You lay out your clothes from that day so if there is a call at night you can find them quickly. 
You've ever used the acronym F.T.D. (Fixin' to Die) or L.T.B.B (Lucky To Be Breathing) 
The microwave goes off and you're already out of the house thinking it was your pager... when you realize the popcorn is done. 
You've ever thought a blood pressure cuff as an excellent Christmas gift 
You've ever spent more money on a stethoscope than on a car payment 
You have ever run out of the diner across from the station when the tones go off without paying.... Yelling back to them, "Ill be right back!!" 
You know it's a full moon without having to look at the sky
You buy the station wagon/minivan/SUV just so that you have enough room in your car for all your gear. 
Your bladder can expand to the same size as a Winnebago's water tank 
You refer to motorcyclists as organ donors
Discussing dismemberment over a meal seems perfectly normal
Your idea of fine dining is sitting down to eat
You get an almost irresistible urge to stand and wolf down your food, even in the nicest restaurants
You have ever restrained someone...and it wasn't a sexual experience
Your immune system is well developed that it has been known to attack and kill squirrels in the backyard
You've woken up thinking your pager went off and as you look at it..., it does. "


----------



## MedicDoug (Feb 24, 2008)

Is it a function of my "experience" that I'm disappointed that none of these parameters involves "Emergency" or Johnny and Roy? C'mon, we don't have much tradition in EMS, and I know they traction splinted an ankle fracture in season 1, but a little respect, pleeese!
1) You have, or have had, the Squad 51 tones as your Windows start up sound
2) You can quote most of the great Emergency one-liners, or recreate the practical jokes
3) You have the squad 51 tones as your ringtone.
FWIW, I can recognize alert tones of neighboring fire companies, identify agencies by siren sounds, and my Yukon is extremely well equipped (but darn that CHP, they get a little testy about emergency lights in POVs)


----------



## certguy (Feb 24, 2008)

Hey emtwacker 710 , 

     Here's some more of those acronems ; 

CTD - circling the drain

lol - little old lady

lom - little old man

FDGB - fall down go BOOM !

These go together ; Pt's chief complaint - LOL FDGB , shortening and external rotation noted on the left leg etc.

POOTIE - elderly pt. that poo - poo's and tee - tee's all over the place .


----------



## nyraemt (Feb 25, 2008)

Ours is the BLS


----------



## nyraemt (Feb 25, 2008)

certguy said:


> Hey emtwacker 710 ,
> 
> Here's some more of those acronems ;
> 
> ...


hERE'S another: FORD  -  Found on road drunk


----------



## GAFIREMEDIC (Feb 28, 2008)

well im deffinately a volly emt, im guilty of all the above, and i know every tone, when they page it, every station, every first responder, its :sad:


----------



## Rob123 (Feb 29, 2008)

MedicDoug said:


> You have the squad 51 tones as your ringtone.



Guilty as charged


----------



## emtwacker710 (Feb 29, 2008)

Rob123 said:


> Guilty as charged



how did youfind te squad 51 tones as your ringer? i got nextel and its so hard to find ringers like that...


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 29, 2008)

Rob123 said:


> Guilty as charged



Same here...but it's set to do that only if one of the fire stations call :blush:



emtwacker710 said:


> how did youfind te squad 51 tones as your ringer? i got nextel and its so hard to find ringers like that...



I googled Station 51 tones and downloaded the attached file.


----------



## MedicDoug (Mar 1, 2008)

ffemt8978 said:


> Same here...but it's set to do that only if one of the fire stations call


 Good safety tip. Those tones get annoying in an office!


----------



## emergmedik (Mar 3, 2008)

*U Might Be A Volly In Ems........*

* You Find Humor In Other People's Stupidity

*your Idea Of Fine Dining Is Anywhere You Can Sit Down And Eat Your Meal

* You Believe Chocolate Is A Food Group And Caffeine Should Be Available In Iv Form

* You Believe That The Gov't Should Require A Permit To Reproduce

* You Threaten To Strangle Anyone Who Even Starts To Say The "q" Word When Its Even Remotely Calm........

* You Take It As A Compliment When Someone Calls You A Dirty Name.

*you Pull Up To A Scene And The Local P.d. As Well As The Police From The Surrounding Two Counties Are All Standing In The Front Yard Of The Patient Laughing Hysterically.....


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Mar 3, 2008)

*Johnny and Roy Rock On!!*



MedicDoug said:


> Is it a function of my "experience" that I'm disappointed that none of these parameters involves "Emergency" or Johnny and Roy? C'mon, we don't have much tradition in EMS, and I know they traction splinted an ankle fracture in season 1, but a little respect, pleeese!
> Oh Baby! You got that right!!  KMG365!!!! And yes I have the ringtone on my cell!^_^


----------



## mikie (Mar 4, 2008)

Jon said:


> -Getting a remote car starter so you car gets 60 seconds to warm up...
> 
> -



I WISH!  I'm sorry-but it can be damned cold outside and I'd like to get into a warm car.


----------



## Rob123 (Mar 5, 2008)

emtwacker710 said:


> how did youfind te squad 51 tones as your ringer? i got nextel and its so hard to find ringers like that...



Here's where I found the Station 51 tones as well as a longer version with most of the opening sequence.
http://www.nextpimp.com/rings.php?type=fullsearch&search=emergency


I would really be happy if someone could point me to a "Third Watch" theme ringtone.

Rob


----------



## ffemt8978 (Mar 6, 2008)

Rob123 said:


> Here's where I found the Station 51 tones as well as a longer version with most of the opening sequence.
> http://www.nextpimp.com/rings.php?type=fullsearch&search=emergency
> 
> 
> ...



If you want it as an mp3 file, you can download the song.  It's called "Keep Hope Alive" and I think it was done be the band Crystal, but I could be wrong.


----------



## mikie (Mar 6, 2008)

I know this is old, but why is this just for vollie's?



firecoins said:


> If your worried about a latex allergy, you might be a vollie EMT.


----------



## Jon (Mar 6, 2008)

ffemt8978 said:


> If you want it as an mp3 file, you can download the song.  It's called "Keep Hope Alive" and I think it was done be the band Crystal, but I could be wrong.


The band is "The Crystal Method" and the song is availble on iTunes. 
I bought it so my whacker mix is almost complete... I've got Shine Your Light (from Ladder 49); C'mon, C'mon (from Rescue Me), The Show Goes On (from Backdraft), and I think I've got the ER theme at home somewhere... I've got them on a CD that I occasionally play for laughs at work. I still need the BayWatch theme, though... then it should be complete!


----------



## certguy (Mar 7, 2008)

Try www.phonezoo.com for the station 51 tones . It's a free site and yes , I'm now guilty as charged too . All this talk about it led me to get it also . My phone went off while I was on break and you should've seen the looks I got . LOL .


----------



## CFRBryan347768 (Apr 15, 2008)

MMiz said:


> Okay, is this true for anyone?  Because that's just damn impressive.



absolutely!!! if you buff county EMS you learn them all.


----------



## EMTGUY12 (Apr 28, 2008)

your def a vollie if you've ever gotten gotten toned out and been oh lets say riding a moped and had to to respond on that...HAHA when I did that i caught a lot of :censored::censored::censored::censored: for a long time with that.


----------



## jordanfstop (Apr 29, 2008)

firecoins said:


> its true but not impressive. everyone here can do it with some accuracy.



RPS is harder to get (in 401, at least).. I haven't listened to much 201/301 or 501, but on 401 we just have M23/M25 and I can get it right most of the time. In 401 we only have the two-stage tones for medics and ambulance. it seems that 201/301 has three-stage tones. i even have the second crew and all-call tones down  (well, only rvac and spring hill have second crews.. faist and sloatsburg have first and all-call.)


----------



## mikeylikesit (May 27, 2008)

if you actually want a call in the middle of the night.


----------



## aussieemt1980 (May 27, 2008)

hehehe

When I was a vollie with a first aid agency, (yes, I have done that too) I once took a patient into an ED and asked if they had bundaberg rum (a great drink from Australia) on IV for me....

most of this stuff would also fit for paid staff, especially as they are exposed to this more often, but unlike vollies, the excitement seems to have left them.

Having said that, now that I am paid for doing what I used to do for free, I dont think I have changed that much.

I once had:

A police siren as my ringtone:- changed it when I always pulled over when the phone started to ring (not a bad thing - but I always looked for the car behind me...)

When I was a vollie, i had the standard emergency warning signal on the duty phone, so I knew it was an emergency, changed it pretty quick!

I have seen vollies with more equipment on their belts than an ambulance, and they would put a stretcher on their belt as well if it was physically possible;

As a vollie at an event I once fitted magnetic "red/blue strobes" to my epaulettes as a joke so "I could respond quicker to emergencies". They were little flashing flags that I got from a stall...

Although, you might be a vollie if you actually feel excited about your next shift....


----------



## CPG (May 27, 2008)

EMTmetzger said:


> you might be an EMT if you know your own c-collar size (personaly im a regular)



I'm a no Neck....


----------



## piranah (May 27, 2008)

you might be in EMS if when you order food 9/10 you have to call back to hold your order...

you know your in ems when your scanning the pd channel and just by the way they're talking you get your stuff ready for "tuuuuuuuudddddaaaaap.....STANDBY RESCUE"


----------



## laina66 (May 29, 2008)

I can DEFINATELy tell when local areas are coming on with a call. haha
every tone is different!


----------



## firecoins (May 29, 2008)

jordanfstop said:


> RPS is harder to get (in 401, at least).. I haven't listened to much 201/301 or 501, but on 401 we just have M23/M25 and I can get it right most of the time. In 401 we only have the two-stage tones for medics and ambulance. it seems that 201/301 has three-stage tones. i even have the second crew and all-call tones down  (well, only rvac and spring hill have second crews.. faist and sloatsburg have first and all-call.)



I have 201/301 down pat.  Thats 6 BLS agencies and 3 medic stations.  201 are 2 tones.  

501 is real easy.  You have 1 ambulance corp and 1 medic station.  Not too difficult.  

601 uses the same frequency but uses a different PL so you don't hear them unless you have it programmed in to do so.  So 601 is just like 501 in 1 BLS Agency and the same exact tones for the medic unit as 501.


----------



## gdawe5 (Jun 25, 2008)

*reply*

Did anyone get any luck with Nextpimp or whatever it is


----------



## himynameismj (Jul 7, 2008)

You know you're a volly EMT when:

- You go to bed 4 out of 7 nights on top of the covers, wearing cargo pants stuffed with your wallet and keys, the stations polo shirt and leather boots.

- You use your noisy family as an excuse to chill at the station house so much, because you couldn't do your homework.

- You start organizing your weekend shifts as to who will be around 7am - 7pm for a Halo tournament in the den.


----------

